# Cold Start Problem



## anthonyr (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a 1998 Nissan Maxima SE with 140K miles on it. Once in a while, typically in cold weather, the car has a hard time starting from a cold start. In order to get it started, I need to keep the accelerator pressed for approximately 5 seconds before the car remains on constant idle. 

Has anyone experienced this?

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## panapower (Feb 2, 2006)

can you hear the fuel pump prime before you crank it?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Also check to see if the fuel filter needs replacing (past 30k on it?)...


----------



## anthonyr (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes the fuel pump primes. If I don't keep the accelerator pressed for approximatley 5 seconds after the car is started, the car will die out immediately. Just to clarify, I don't need to give it gas while I'm starting,but need to give it gas once the car is started to remain running.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Fuel issue, imo


----------



## 1998MaxiMa (Aug 12, 2007)

Im having the same exact problem on my 98 SE with 124k on it.. I wish I could figure it out, but Im going to try cleaning out my throttle body/change the fuel filter tomarrow.. Id love to get this taken care of


----------



## pyronik (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a 2000 maxima and my car does the same thing

have taken into the shop 4 times and still isn't fixed.. no idea what is causing it

for the first 5 mins I have to constantly give it gas or it shuts off


----------



## benjie (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the same problem with my 2001 maximastarts well but does not continue running if you do not press on the gazz little bit for 4 seconds. give us idea to solve this problem.thank you....


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You can try cleaning the throttle body, and Idle Air Control Valve(IACV), and changing the fuel filter.


----------



## pyronik (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't know how to do any of that, is there a place i can look to for instructions on how to do what you proposed?

By the way my problem is a lot worse in the cold, and goes away after the car has been running for awhile and the engine heat gets up there. It usually runs fine for the rest of the day then.

Thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You can get a Haynes manual at autozone. They cost a bout 20 bucks. That thing will be your bible to the Maxima. Or you can follow the link here.http://www.nissanforums.com/general-maxima-discussion/92814-nissan-maxima-shop-manual.html


----------



## thomasz (Apr 25, 2008)

Taking it to workshop to fix your problem.


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Just what is the function of the idle air control on start up? The sequence of operation?? I have a cold start issue to the exact same issue as described above and I have to believe it has something to do with the enrichment sequence when cold??


----------

